# [Wet Thumb Forum]-aquatic flowers



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Please post pictures of flowering aquatic plants here!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

edited...

I'm not real sure if I added these right? I can only find a way to reply under the "comments" button....Ahhh, I love technology









[This message was edited by Leopardess on Wed March 24 2004 at 05:30 PM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

No... click on the little plus sign, then you fill in the title, caption and hit the browse button to find the pic on your computer. Easy!!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Thats what I thought. But when I do that, I get:

"You have not been given the permission(s) to access this page. You require the following rights to view this page: 'Append Photos To Community Photo Albums'. For a full list of permissions you have on this community, please visit your MySpace Permissions page."

Even though I am signed in. I don't know if the site is different because of new changes, but all of the sudden it doesn't remember me when I sign on. So I hit that plus button, it asked me to sign on. I tried and then it says that message. But then, when I go to a new thread and the page refreshes, my login was successful...but I still get that weird message....oh well. Sorry...I dont want to clutter your thread....


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

I get the same message. I have a couple of photos to post, too


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh crap...ok I will have to try and figure this out

please stand by !


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Try it now please, tell me if it works


----------



## Garmoni (Dec 24, 2003)

Looks like it is working now. Unfortunately I don’t have any flower pictures to post.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

It works







Thanks for fixing it







I added a couple of pics. I hope its okay - I posted 3 different views/stages of the same flower....


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

YEAHHH! It works! great pictures Leopardess. Thank you!

Marco, I've never seen the Cabomba flower! Very nice. Thank you Bishop for the Aponogeton pics.
Any more?

[This message was edited by Robert H on Wed March 24 2004 at 11:17 PM.]


----------



## imported_marco (Aug 29, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Marco, I've never seen the Cabomba flower! Very nice.










i'm glad you like it.


----------



## eyoyo (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of my aponogeton madagascariensis flower:


----------



## eriocaulon (Apr 27, 2004)

I have added a picture of Nymphaea　'Tina'.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Great picture!


----------



## eriocaulon (Apr 27, 2004)

I have added a picture of Eriocaulon Cinereum, locally found near my home. It was quite difficult to take a close-up picture of this tiny flower.... The ISO setting of the digital camera was 400 so the picture seems to have some noise. I will update the picture if possible.


----------



## John Martin (Feb 27, 2003)

I had my limnophila sessiliflora if thats what its called, man I haven't talked plants in ages, flora under water a month or so ago.. next time it does I'll snap some photos for this.


----------



## imported_Alex Ribeiro (May 10, 2003)

I have added some new pics, enjoy!


----------

